# Transmisor de FM 4W



## dragani_l (Feb 19, 2008)

Buenas gente! Le muestro un circuito que encontre y me parece que esta bueno, la pagina original la traduje con google. Ademas las inductancias son con nucleo de aire y los semiconductores son comunes.

Descripción General 


Este es un pequeño pero muy poderoso transmisor de FM tener tres etapas de RF de un preamplificador de audio para una mejor modulación. T tiene una potencia de salida de 4 vatios y trabaja fuera de 12-18 VDC que le hace fácil de transportar. Es el proyecto ideal para el principiante que desee iniciarse en el fascinante mundo de la radiodifusión FM y quiere una buena base para experimentar con circuito. 




Especificaciones técnicas - características 

Tipo de modulación: ........ FM 
Rango de frecuencia: .... 88-108 MHz 
Tensión de alimentación: ..... 12-18 VDC 
Corriente máxima: ....... 450 mA 
Potencia de salida: ............ 4 W 




Cómo funciona 

Como ya se ha mencionado es el de transmisión de señales de frecuencia modulada (FM), lo que significa que la aerolínea mantiene constante amplitud y su frecuencia varía en función de las variaciones de amplitud de la señal de audio. Cuando la señal de entrada aumenta la amplitud (es decir, durante los ciclos positivos media) la frecuencia de la aerolínea aumenta demasiado, en cambio, cuando la señal de entrada disminuye en amplitud (de medio ciclo negativo o sin señal) de la frecuencia portadora disminuye en consecuencia. En la figura 1 se puede ver una representación gráfica de las frecuencias de modulación tal como aparecería en la pantalla de un osciloscopio, junto con la modulación de la señal de AF. La frecuencia de salida del transmisor es ajustable de 88 a 108 MHz que es la banda FM que se utiliza para la radiodifusión. El circuito, como ya hemos mencionado consta de cuatro etapas. Tres etapas de RF y un preamplificador de audio de la modulación. La primera etapa de RF es un oscilador y está construido alrededor de TR1. La frecuencia del oscilador es controlado por la red LC L1-C15. C7 está ahí para garantizar que el circuito sigue oscilando C8 y ajusta el acoplamiento entre el oscilador de RF y la próxima etapa que es un amplificador. Este es construido alrededor de TR2, que opera en la clase C, y es sintonizado por medio de L2 y C9. La última etapa de RF es también un amplificador construido alrededor de TR3, que opera en la clase C de la entrada que es sintonizado por medio de C10 y L4. Desde la salida de esta última etapa que es sintonizado por medio de L3-C12 se toma la señal de salida que a través de la sintonía de circuitos L5-C11 va a la antena. 
El circuito del preamplificador es muy simple y está construido alrededor de TR4. La sensibilidad de entrada de la etapa es ajustable a fin de que sea posible utilizar el transmisor con diferentes señales de entrada y depende de la fijación de VR1. Como es el transmisor puede ser modulada directamente con un micrófono piezoeléctrico, una pequeña grabadora de casete, etc Por supuesto, es posible utilizar un mezclador de audio en la entrada para obtener más resultados profesionales. 



Construcción 

En primer lugar vamos a considerar algunas cosas básicas en la construcción de circuitos electrónicos en una tarjeta de circuitos impresos. La junta está hecha de un material aislante delgada vestidos con una capa fina de conductores de cobre que tiene la forma de tal manera que la necesaria para formar conductores entre los diversos componentes del circuito. El uso de un bien diseñado placas de circuitos impresos es muy deseable, ya que la velocidad de construcción y reduce considerablemente la posibilidad de hacer errores. Smart Kit juntas también vienen previamente perforados y con el esbozo de los componentes y su identificación impreso en el lado del componente para hacer más fácil la construcción. Para proteger la tarjeta de oxidación durante el almacenamiento y asegurar que llegue a usted en perfectas condiciones, el kilo de cobre es durante la fabricación y cubierto con un barniz especial que lo protege de posibles oxidado y también hace más fácil soldadura. Soldadura de los componentes a la tarjeta es la única manera de construir su circuito y de su forma de hacer depende en gran medida su éxito o fracaso. Este trabajo no es muy difícil y si se adhieren a unas normas que no debería tener problemas. La soldadura de hierro que se utilizan deben ser luz y su poder no debe exceder los 25 vatios. La punta debe ser fino y debe mantenerse limpia en todo momento. Para este propósito vienen muy práctico especialmente formuladas esponjas que se mantienen húmedos y de vez en cuando se puede limpiar la punta caliente sobre ellos para eliminar todos los residuos que tienden a acumularse en ella. NO fichero o lija sucio o desgastado punta. Si la punta no se pueden limpiar, que lo sustituyera. Hay muchos tipos diferentes de la soldadura en el mercado y usted debe elegir una buena calidad de una que contiene el necesario flujo en su parte central, para asegurar un perfecto conjunto cada vez. NO use soldadura flujo aparte de la que ya está incluido en su soldadura. El exceso de flujo puede causar muchos problemas y es una de las principales causas de mal funcionamiento del circuito. Si, no obstante, usted tiene que utilizar el flujo extra, como es el caso en el que ha de estaño hilo de cobre, que es muy limpia a fondo después de que haya finalizado su trabajo. Con el fin de la soldadura de un componente correctamente debe hacer lo siguiente: 
-- Limpie el componente conduce con una pequeña pieza de papel de esmeril. 
Curva de ellos en la correcta distancia de la componente del cuerpo e inserte el componente en su lugar en el tablero. 
-- Usted puede encontrar a veces con un componente más pesado de lo habitual lleva calibre, que son demasiado gruesas para entrar en los agujeros de la pc Bordo. En este caso utilizar un mini taladro para agrandar los agujeros ligeramente. 
-- No haga los agujeros demasiado grandes como este va a hacer difícil después de soldadura. 
-- Tome el hierro caliente y colocar en la punta de su componente de plomo mientras que la celebración de la final de la soldadura de hilo en el punto en que la iniciativa surge de la junta. La punta de hierro debe tocar la cabeza ligeramente por encima de la pc Bordo. -- Cuando la soldadura comienza a derretirse y el flujo esperar hasta que cubre uniformemente la zona alrededor del orificio y el flujo hierve y sale de debajo de la soldadura. La operación en su conjunto no deben tomar más de 5 segundos. Retire el hierro y la soldadura de permitir que se enfríe naturalmente sin soplar sobre ella o moviendo el componente. Si todo se hizo correctamente la superficie del conjunto debe tener un brillante acabado metálico y sus bordes deben ser terminado sin problemas en el componente de conducir y la tarjeta pista. Si la soldadura parece aburrido, agrietada, o tiene la forma de una gota después de haber hecho la seca conjunta y deberá eliminar la soldadura (con una bomba, o una mecha de la soldadura) y rehacer. 
-- Tenga cuidado de no recalentarse las pistas, ya que es muy fácil de levantarlas del tablero y romper. 
-- Cuando se le soldadura componente sensible es una buena práctica de celebrar el cable del lado del componente de la junta con un par de pinzas de punta fina larga para desviar cualquier calor que podría dañar los componentes. 
-- Asegúrese de que usted no usa más que la soldadura es necesario que usted está corriendo el riesgo de cortocircuito pistas adyacentes en el tablero, especialmente si son muy cercanos entre sí. 
-- Cuando termine su trabajo cortar el exceso de la componente y conduce 
Limpiar la junta de fondo con un disolvente adecuado para eliminar todos los flujos de residuos que aún permanecen en ella. 

Se trata de un proyecto de RF y esto requiere aún más la atención durante la soldadura durante la construcción como descuido puede significar baja o ninguna salida en absoluto, la estabilidad y la baja de otros problemas. Asegúrese de seguir las normas generales sobre la construcción de circuitos electrónicos señaladas anteriormente y volver a revisar todo antes de ir al paso siguiente. Todos los componentes están claramente marcadas en el lado del componente de la PC Bordo y que no debería tener dificultad en localizar y colocar ellos. Soldar primero de todos los pines, y continuar con las bobinas teniendo cuidado de no deformar ellos, el RFC's, las resistencias, los condensadores electrolíticos y, por último, el y los trimmers. Asegúrese de que los electrolíticos son colocadas correctamente con respecto a su polaridad y que los trimmers no son recalentados durante soldadura. En este punto se detienen por una buena inspección de los trabajos realizados hasta el momento y si ves que todo está bien ir de la soldadura y de los transistores en sus lugares rejilla teniendo cuidado de no recalentarse ellos ya que son los más sensibles de todos los componentes utilizados en El proyecto. La frecuencia de entrada de audio se encuentra en los puntos 1 (terreno) y 2 (la señal), la fuente de alimentación está conectado a los puntos 3 (-) y 4 (+) y la antena está conectado a los puntos 5 (tierra) y 6 (de señal). Como ya hemos mencionado la señal que se usa para la modulación de la emisora podría ser la salida de un preamplificador o mezclador o en el caso de que sólo quieren para modular la voz con que se puede usar el micrófono piezoeléctrico incluido en el Kit. (La calidad de este micrófono no es muy buena, pero es bastante adecuada si usted está interesado sólo en el discurso.) Como una antena se puede usar un dipolo abierto o de un avión en tierra. Antes de empezar a usar el transmisor o cada vez que cambie su frecuencia de trabajo debe seguir el procedimiento que se describe a continuación que se llama la adaptación.

Parts List

R1 = 220K
R2 = 4,7K
R3 = R4 = 10K
R5 = 82 Ohm
R = 150Ohm 1/2W x2 *
VR1 = 22K trimmer

C1 = C2 = 4,7uF 25V electrolytic
C3 = C13 = 4,7nF ceramic
C4 = C14 = 1nF ceramic
C5 = C6 = 470pF ceramic
C7 = 11pF ceramic
C8 = 3-10pF trimmer
C9 = C12 = 7-35pF trimmer
C10 = C11 = 10-60pF trimmer
C15 = 4-20pF trimmer
C16 = 22nF ceramic *

L1 = 4 turns of silver coated wire at 5,5mm diameter
L2 = 6 turns of silver coated wire at 5,5mm diameter
L3 = 3 turns of silver coated wire at 5,5mm diameter
L4 = printed on PCB
L5 = 5 turns of silver coated wire at 7,5mm diameter

RFC1=RFC2=RFC3= VK200 RFC tsok

TR1 = TR2 = 2N2219 NPN
TR3 = 2N3553 NPN
TR4 = BC547/BC548 NPN
D1 = 1N4148 diode *
MIC = crystalic microphone

Nota: piezas marcadas con * se usan para el afinado de los que el transmisor en el caso de que la onda estacionaria no un puente.

Si usted espera que su transmisor para poder entregar su máximo rendimiento, en cualquier momento usted debe alinear todas las etapas de RF con el fin de asegurar que usted consiga la mejor transferencia de energía entre ellos. Hay dos formas de hacer esto y depende si tiene un metro o de los cables de acero no el método que van a seguir. Si tienes un metro a su vez los cables de acero sobre el transmisor, después de haber conectado los cables de acero metros en su producción en serie con la antena, y su vez C15 con el fin de ajustar el oscilador a la frecuencia que haya elegido para su amplificadora arroja. Luego podrás ajustar el trimmers C8, 9,10,12 y 11 en ese orden hasta que usted consigue la máxima potencia de salida en los cables de acero metros. Para aquellos que no tienen un CA metros hay otro método que da muy buenos resultados. Sólo tiene que construir el pequeño circuito en la Fig. 2, que se conecta en la salida de la emisora y en su producción (a través de C16) que se conecta a su multi-tester de haber seleccionado una adecuada VOLTS escala. Usted C15 sintonizar en la frecuencia deseada y luego ajustar los trimmers otras en el mismo orden que se describe más arriba para el máximo rendimiento en el multiprobador. La desventaja de este método es que usted no alinear el transmisor con una antena conectada real en su producción y puede ser necesario hacer pequeños ajustes para C11 y C12 para una perfecta antena partido. 
No te olvides de ajustar su transmisor, cada vez que cambie su antena o su frecuencia de trabajo. 
ADVERTENCIA: En cada transmisor hay presentes aparte de la principal frecuencia de salida diversos armónicos que suelen tener un alcance muy corto. Con el fin de asegurarse de que no han sintonizado en uno de ellos hacer el ajuste en la medida de lo posible de su receptor, o utilizar un analizador de espectro para ver su espectro de salida y asegúrese de ajustar su transmisor, la frecuencia de la derecha. 




Advertencia 

Smart kits se venden como autónomo, de equipos de capacitación. 
Si se usan como parte de un concepto más amplio de reunión y de los daños causados es, nuestra empresa no tiene ninguna responsabilidad. 

Si bien la utilización de las piezas eléctricas, suministro de energía y manejar el equipo con mucho cuidado, siguiendo las normas de seguridad internacionales, tal como se describe en las especificaciones y reglamentos. 

PRECAUCIÓN 
Todas las carpetas de RF se venden para experimentación y uso en laboratorio. Su posesión y uso están limitados por las leyes que varían de estado a estado. Por favor, obtener información sobre lo que puede o no puede hacer en su área y permanecer dentro de los límites legales. Asegúrese de que no se conviertan en una molestia a otras personas en sus experimentos. Smart Kit no tiene responsabilidad alguna para cualquier uso indebido de sus productos. 




Si no funciona 

-- Revise su trabajo para secar las articulaciones posibles, puentes a través de pistas adyacentes o soldadura de flujo de residuos que suelen causar problemas. 
Compruebe de nuevo todas las conexiones externas desde y hacia el circuito para ver si hay un error allí. 
-- Ver que no hay componentes que faltan o insertados en los lugares equivocados. 
-- Asegúrese de que todos los componentes se han polarizado soldadas ronda de la manera correcta. 
-- Asegúrese de que la oferta tiene el voltaje correcto y que está conectado el derecho inversa a su circuito. 
-- Revise su proyecto de los componentes defectuosos o dañados. 
Si todo es correcto y su proyecto aún no funciona, por favor, póngase en contacto con su distribuidor y el Servicio de Smart Kit de reparación para usted.


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 19, 2008)

muy buen aporte...se ve bien...


----------



## dragani_l (Feb 19, 2008)

gente estuve buscando algo y no pude conseguir todo:

Los chokes vk200, en la tienda los conocen pero en ese momento no tenian. Creo que igual podre reemplazarlos con algo casero, si me dan algun consejo.

El transistor 2n3553 tampoco, en algunos foros vi que los reemplazaban con el 2n4227, pero es de 1w nada mas. En una pagina de internet me dan estos precios de algunas cosas que pueden andar. 
Código Artículo Descripción Precio 
2N3924          SI NPN VHF-DR/END 36V 0.5A 4W(175              $39.809 
2N4427          SI NPN VHF-DR/END 40V 0.4A 1W                     $9.967 
2N6255          SI NPN VHF-DR/END 36V 1A 3W(175M)             $34.547 
2SC1947        SI NPN VHF-DR/END 35V 1A 4W(175M)             $17.040 
2SC1970        SI NPN VHF-DR/END 40V.6A 1.3W(175              $5.735 
2SC2055        SI NPN VHF-DR/END 18V.3A.25W(175M            $9.845 
2SC819          SI NPN VHF-DR/END 65V 1A 6W 500MH            $10.701 
BFQ43            SI NPN VHF-DR/END 36V 1.25A 4(175               $37.240 
BFS22             SI NPN VHF-DR/END 36V .75A 4(175M              $9.417 
BFS23             SI NPN VHF-DR/END 65V .5A 4(175M)               $10.701 
MRF237          SI NPN VHF-DR/END 36V.64A 4W(160M             $39.532 


Viendo las hojas de datos yo creo que el 2sc1947 es el mejor porque el 2sc819 no lo conseguí.

A ver que opinan.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Recuerda comprar los transistores en encapsulado metálico! Nada de TO-92


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

.

dragani_l, pudiste construir el transmisor ?

.


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 7, 2009)

hola a todos diganme eeste circuito ya lo probaron y salio que alcanse obtuvieron para poder construirlo y que tipo de antena podria usar


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

.

hola Klein,

albatros1 contruyo la parte amplificadora de ese transmisor, abajo te dejo el sitio:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/ paginas 12 y 13,

utilizo un pre de 200mW y obtuvo en el amplificador una salida de 2,3 watt, utilizo un transistor 2n3553

.


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 10, 2009)

hola enca te agradesco por tu comentario y voy a realizarlo a ver como em sale y quisiera saber quer tipo de antena le puedo colocar  pero te comento que e realizado el trasmisor de am  que esta eneste foro y e obtenido buenos resultados  ojala puedas realizarlo para aportar en este  foro que es de gran utilidad


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (May 14, 2009)

buenas tardes me podian hacer el favor de decir de que medidas es el pcb del circuito le agradeceria de antemano su ayuda por que esto es muy importante para la bobina que esta garbada sobre eeste ya que si un error de medida puede afectar un 100% el funcionamiento del circuito gracias


----------



## electrodan (May 14, 2009)

Me parece que te equivocas, la bobina NO está en el PCB.


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola, tengo ganas de hacer este circuito, si alguien lo hizo, quisiera saber como le fue... Ahh, acá en Bs. As. se consiguen los 2n3553? donde, por ejemplo?


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Jul 2, 2009)

en este tema esta la experiencia donde se dio la construccion de este circuito y si puede acceder a los trts 2n3553 le toca que mire el datasheet de cada uno y haga una comparativa con los que son exigidos como los 2n2219 o los 2n3053 y pues me parece que estos los 2n3553 son mas de este campo de rf y creo que le dara un resultado satisfactorio pero si tiene alguna duda solamente deme aviso y yo le ayudo saludos


----------



## heartwithoutgod (May 12, 2010)

Saludos a todos y buen aporte el de nuestros colegas, gracias por ayudar en pequeños problemas que a veces se presentan, ahora tengo la duda sobre la contruccion de las bobinas, es algo que siempre quise saber pero hasta hoy no he logrado experimentar, aqui les va:

Si bien la construccion de algunas bobinas se hace tomando de referencia el diametro de un lapicero y se les da un determinado numero de espiras ya sea con alambre esmaltado o alambre para puentes, mi duda esta en la separacion entre espiras, bueno una recomendacion clasica es dejar un espacio similar o igual al calibre del alambre con el cual se este construyendo la bobina, hasta ahi espero que me comprendan, las preguntas son estas:

¿Y si por error doy un espacio ligeramente mayor, o menor?, ¿ En cuanto cambiaria la inductancia de dicha bobina, y por ende en cuanto variaria la frecuencia de transmision? 

Es ilogico pedir valores presisos , pero yo me conformaria y agradeceria mucho a quien me de por lo menos un rango de variabilidad con relacion a la frecuencia de transmision, en concreto, ¿ si vario ligeramente la separacion entre esperias de la bobina, en que rango puede moverse la frecuencia de transmision? 

Una buena respuesta podria ser , que el cambio es minimo , y se varia en la escala de KHz , pues si fueran MHz seria un verdadero dolor de cabeza, claro yo no se si sera asi pero finalmente quien tenga la respuesta y me pueda ayudar , por fa posteé !!!! Grax por su ayuda!!!


----------



## EmiF (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola amigos.
Yo construi este transmisor y funciona bastante bien, no lo he hecho funcionar con una antena, sino con una carga fantasma para no dañar el transistor por onda reflejada.
El tema es que al ajustar las distintas etapas, se nos corre la frecuencia seleccionada.
Al ajustar C15 obtengo un corrimiento de frecuencia por ej de 80 a 120MHz, que estaria bien, pero luego de ajustar las etapas posteriores, el rango se desplaza de 100 a 150MHz, queria saber si hay alguna manera para realizar un ajuste correcto?? Alguna receta a seguir??


----------



## heartwithoutgod (Jul 25, 2010)

APOYAMEEEE!!!, en serio no se lo que es una carga fantasma, primera ves que oigo acerca de ello, el transmisor esta en construccion, quisiera algunos consejos para no cometer errores por ignorancia, ya que me dices que variando un solo condensador , la frecuencia de transmision varia de 80 a 120MHz, waooo, considero que es mucho ,  algo similar ocurriria con las bobinas, o el problema es menor? grax por la respuesta...


----------



## EmiF (Jul 27, 2010)

La carga fantasma es una carga que se puede conectar en serie con un watimetro, y simula una impedancia (como si fuera la antena) de 50ohm, a modo de prueba para no tener que construir una antena. Por eso no he probado el alcance, pero si que la potencia supera ampliamente el Vatio, llega con mucha facilidad a los 2 W, no lo he exigido mas, porque el 2N3553 calienta y necesita un disipador mas grande


----------



## albert010 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola, que tal?. Yo construí el transmisor de 4w y el tema es que al ajustar los trimmers de aire, los fui dejando todos abiertos por completo, solo regulo la frecuencia con el verde pero asi y todo no me funciona bien, no me toma la antena, trabaja como si no tuviera puesta la antena, alcanza unos 10 metros y se pierde, esta conectado a una omnidireccional, que podrá ser??


----------



## fafa83 (Oct 20, 2010)

hola Alberto soy fabian estoy estudiando un poco el tema de transmisores fm ando con ganas de armar algo  vi *QUE* tenes entradas recientes en el tema y estaria bueno intercambiar exteriencias ya antes arme 2 transmisores uno con bf494 *QUE* anduvo bien pero el segundo *QUE* hize me paso lo mismo *QUE* vos lo lograba tener mas potencia


----------



## albert010 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola Fabian, como va? Si, yo he armado uno de 3w antes que funciona bastante bien a pesar de tener oscilador a base de diodo varicap que el unico problema que presentaba era la inestabilidad, lo demas funcionaba todo bien y lograba buenos alcances conectandolo a una antena omnidireccional, yo vivo en un piso 10 y se escuchaba desde la planta baja lo mas bien..imaginate que por arriba el alcance cubría mas..todo esto dependiendo la antena que le pongas y el largo..
Retomando el tema del transmisor 4w, está funcionando aparentemente la estabilidad es buena siempre y cuando esté dentro de un gabinete metálico..regulé los trimmers lo mejor que pude para evitar el calentamiento de los transistores pero no logro potencia, a los 10 metros se pierde y estuve estudiandolo un poco mas, pienso que tambien pasa por el tamaño de las bobinas L1-L3 tienen 5,5 mm de diametro las cuales terminadas parecen muy chicas, será esto el problema??
Contame un poco del transmisor con bf494. Un abrazo!


----------



## fafa83 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola Alberto todo bien un poco atrasado je,
Con respecto a lo que me decías de las las bobinas L1-L3 de 5,5 no creo que el diámetro de las espiras sea el problema el problema de la potencia 

En cambio si hay un error en la cantidad de espiras quizás este oscilando fuera de la banda de FM, es muy común el error de dar 3 vueltas en lugar de 4 o aun dar 3,5   por ej. con 2 espiras rondara los 100mhz  y podrás  variar entre 98 y 102 mhz aprox. 

Mi experiencia con el BF 494 fue todo un tema hice el circuito que aparece en la figura logre trasmitir a una distancia de 100 a 150metros 100mwatt logre mas estabilidad con un diodo varicap pero no lo suficiente 

Una cosa que me paso después de armarlo (y funcionando) compre 2 BF494 mas para tener de repuesto y se me dio por probarlos, para sorpresa no anduvo ninguno de los 2 (nuevos) volví a colocar el primero de todos y ese si andaba (a pesar de estar un poco derretido de tantas veces q lo soldé y desoldé) ya tiene 8 años y sigue andando ese transistor. Con los 2 nuevos probé muchas veces pero nunca anduvieron a pesar de que la ficha técnica dice 250mhz a partir de ahí probé todos los transistores como oscilador ese puede otro de los posibles problemas que tengas 

En cuanto al 2n2218, no lo pude hacer andar como amplificador en el circuito de la figura, no sé cuál será el problema, es como si tuviera 2 osciladores el circuito LC1  y  LC2 esta es la diferencia en comparación con el Transmisor de 4 watt   Será eso mi problema??

En el primero que armaste:  
Ajustaste primero el oscilador y después las otras etapas?? 
Al ajustar las otras etapas se te corrió la frecuencia del oscilador??
Al colocar la antena se te corre la frecuencia ajustada??
Como te esta yendo con el segundo transmisor que estas armando?? Has avanzado?

Lo mejor sera que guandes las imagenes y las veas desde el disco duro

Un Gran Abrazo


----------



## albert010 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hola Fabian, aca estoy, me tome un tiempo para hacer unas pruebitas mas sobre el transmisor de 4w, lo hice funcionar con mas alcance variando los trimmers con el medidor que aparece en la figura. 
Logré que la señal no se pierda pero el 2n3553 empezo a calentar de lo lindo (con disipador), estoy alimentandolo con 10,5 V, por las dudas no le quise poner mas pero lo raro es que la tension especificada es de 12-18 V, quiza yo no tenga bien soldada la ficha Bnc que sale a la antena..o la otra sea alimentarlo con menos tensión.

Respecto al transistor que me decías 2n2218 probaste buscarle un reemplazo? capaz que pondiendo otro similar funciona. Que tipo de antena probaste para tu circuito? te recomiendo un largo de 80 cm a 1 metro.

El primer circuito que arme de 3w es muy simple tiene un solo trimmer c10 con el cual le dabas una salida pareja a los dos transistores de potencia, se ajusta casi de manera automatica pero la frecuancia se corría dependiendo del largo que tenía la antena. He llegado a armar uno de 15w que nunca funcionó el oscilador, lo tengo de recuerdo..

Vos empezaste a armar algo con el de 4watts?


----------



## lsedr (Ene 18, 2011)

Voy a reemplazar el 2N3553 por el 2SC2627 de mitsubishi


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Ene 22, 2011)

hola señores del for un placer saludarlos... precisamente estuve trabajando el transmisor de 4w que se menciono al principio del tema, y me dio excelentes resultados, tengo que mejorar la fuente ya que no tiene el amperaje adecuado sin embargo apesar de todo tiene un buen alcance y fíjense no tiene antena, me creen? jajaja yo creo que muchos no incluso yo mismo me sorprendí  utilize el 2n2222 de encapsulado metalico, y en el segundo transistor utilize el 2n 3055 que es el remplazo y trabaja de maravilla me tope con un problemita y es que al ajustar cv1 se interferia en la señal de tv es solo cuestion de cuadrarlo en un punto del dial que no interfiera con nada.

consejos:

tomen en cuenta todas las sugerencias del pcb  haganlo en montaje manhatan, las pistas lo mas cerca posible y todos los capacitores acostados y las resistencias tambien,otra cosita cuando prueben el transmisor eviten componentes cercanos a el que interfieran y paciencia mucha paciencia estare pronto colocando las fotos del transmisor, y un video de prueba del transmisor con audio,.

hagan este transmisor de seguro funciona.

saludos foro 
exitos.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 23, 2011)

elihu tovar junior 1985 dijo:


> estare pronto colocando las fotos del transmisor, y un video de prueba del transmisor con audio,.


  ok estaremos en la espera del funcionamiento, ¿que alcance tiene?


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Ene 24, 2011)

hola dalsaur gusto en saludarte, si estoy en espera de la camara de video de mi cuñada para poder grabar y tomar las fotos para poder mostrarles, y en cuanto al alcance aun no estoy completamente seguro ya que no le he colocado, la antena adecuada, sin embargo esta trabajando con una antena de 15 cm lo cual es insuficiente ademas que la antena ideal es la de tipo dipolo y estoy estudiando su fabricacion, en cuanto a la distacia que cubre actualmente es de aproximadamente unos 100 mts a la redonda lo cual imagino que con la antena adecuada superara la cifra anterior. 

gracias y saludos estoy pronto subiendo el material exitos...


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 25, 2011)

elihu tovar junior 1985, de que parte de colombia eres?


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Ene 25, 2011)

hola dalsaur gusto en saludarte de barranquilla, y vos?...


----------



## albert010 (Feb 7, 2011)

Muy buen trabajo amigo!, con cuanta tension lo alimentas? podriamos ver las imagenes? gracias.


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Feb 25, 2011)

las imagenes te como comente aun no tengo la camara
pero apenas la tengala subo
estoy alimentandolo con 14 vdc saludos


----------



## Hambert (Mar 24, 2011)

Gente, ando con ganas de hacer este transmisor, pero tengo algunas dudas.

1°: ¿Se puede hacer sobre una PCB normal utilizando el método del percloruro férrico? (nada de método manhattan, ni dobles PCB epoxy, no me agrada)

2° Los choques "VK200 RFC" que figuran en la lista de partes, me parece que los encontré en la PCB de un viejo módem que tenía por ahí. Adjunto un par de imágenes, ¿me pueden decir si sirven para este proyecto?

Gracias, saludos!


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 24, 2011)

amigo @hambert, todas las respuestas a tu preguntas es un si, adelante con tu proyecto
saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 24, 2011)

Que lindos VK200... tienes para el cto de ahora y mas!

Esos son, fijate, tiene 6 forados, con esos le pasas el alambre para hacer el RFC. Esos estan ahi en ese modem para que al momento de estar en TX no se haga interferencia en otros equipos.


----------



## Hambert (Mar 24, 2011)

Excelente, gracias por sus respuestas, los voy a mantener informados.

Saludos!


----------



## Hambert (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola gente! Bueno avancé algo con mi proyecto. Me faltan ponerle los trimmers de patas triples, ya que me vendieron los de 2 y el PCB los requiere. También me faltan los tres transistores principales que me llegan la semana que viene, el disipador y las bobinas que no conseguí el alambre todavía.

Aclaro que usé el PCB rediseñado que aparece en la web de Electronics-Lab, que incorpora un pequeño mixer para conectar la PC u otra fuente normalizada, un potenciómetro más cómodo, y un conmutador con el micrófono capacitivo.

Acá está la web con la que trabajo: http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html (abajo del todo está el diseño actualizado)

Les dejo algunas fotos. 

Saludos!


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 3, 2011)

¡Hola!

Primero, felicidades, el circuito de ve bastante bien, luego nos cuentas si te funciona y el alcance del circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## Hambert (Abr 6, 2011)

Gente necesito su ayuda de nuevo. Conseguí lo siguiente para hacer las bobinas:

# Alambre esmaltado de cobre ~0.8mm aprox. (tendría que ser de plata)
# 1 mecha (broca) de 5.5mm (esta está bien, es exacta)
# 1 mecha (broca) de 7mm (tendría que ser de 7.5mm)

Me sirve esto para hacer L1, L2, L3 y L5 de núcleo de aire? O el alambre tiene que ser si o si de plata o con más de 1mm de grosor? Influye que la segunda mecha sea 0.5mm más chica?

Tampoco se que hacer con L4, el PCB que uso no tiene esta bobina impresa, sinó que hay que hacerla, como se imitaría con alambre?

Perdonen tantas preguntas, pasa que nunca hice bobinas :S

Gracias! Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 7, 2011)

el alambre para a bobina es mas que suficiente, veo que es ni grueso ni delgado. que la mecha sea 0.5mm mas chica no influye ya que hay que jugar con la separacion de las bobinas que hay que hacer. eso es ''ensayo y error''.

L4 es media vuelta, con forma de ''U'' invertida de al menos 1cm de diametro. Ese mismo alambre del resto de las bobinas sirve.

no es nada preguntar, creo que es lo mejor preguntar harto para que te contesten y aprendas.

Saludos


----------



## Hambert (Abr 9, 2011)

Bueno, ya el proyecto está en base de prueba. Conseguí el trimmer azul faltante, y las bobinas las hice con alambre esmaltado más grueso que conseguí, creo que es de 1.15mm (así recomendaban en una web para este proyecto, de más de 1mm.)

Primero ensamblé el circuito y conecté a la salida el medidor de las dos resistencias, el diodo y el 22n. Pero lo encendí y en el tester figuran míseros 0.14 volt. Regulándolo he llegado a obtener 1v en el mejor de los casos (pruebas rápidas, queda claro, eran las 00:00 de hoy).

Luego me decidí a utilizar la antena de cuernos de TV que me habían dicho que servía en un post que borraron por repetido. la colgé a 2m en el patio de mi casa he hice una conexión muy precaria hasta el transmisor (de nuevo, rapidito. Que dificil es el cable de 50ohm!)

Entonces lo encendí de nuevo con una fuente de audio en el jack, y luego la radio, no escuché mi música pero sin duda un par de vecinos me debieron decir sus bendiciones al no poder escuchar sus emisoras por debajo de los 95mhz jaja. Y me puse a ajustarlo nuevamente, primero la frecuencia con C15 y C8, C9, C10, C12 y C11 en ese orden. Con un poco de paciencia logré por fín que se escuchara claro, aunque los bajos saturan fácil y hay un sonido grave parecido a la interferencia de 50hz pero más rápida.

A todo esto, estoy usando TR3 con un disipador común de "alas" a modo de sombrero con pasta térmica cerámica de MUY ALTA calidad. El mismo NUNCA se calentó en ninguna de las pruebas, siempre congelado al tacto. ¿Es esto signo de un problema? Tengo entendido que debe calentar lindo incluso con peligro de quemarse..

Hoy voy a poner la antena en el techo y a hacer bien las conexiones, a ver que pasa.

Luego cuento los problemas que quedan y pongo fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## Hambert (Abr 12, 2011)

Bueno, puse la antena en el techo y jugando con los trimmers logré que el ojo mágico de una vieja radio RCA que tengo se disparara!

No puedo lograr calibrarlo al 100%, es muy complicado. Cuando acerco el destornillador o cualquier otra herramienta a cualquier trimmer se va totalmente de sintonía y es imposible encontrar el punto justo. ¿Alguna idea sobre como evitar este efecto?

Gracias, salu2!


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 12, 2011)

Primero enhorabuena por el circuito.

Segundo, lo que dices del ruido que se parece al de 50 Hz pero que suena "más rápido" de debe a que si usas una fuente de alimentación con rectificador en forma de puente de Graetz (en puente de diodos común) este dobla la frecuencia de salida a 100 Hz, por eso dices que el ruido es "diferente".

Si la fuente es lineal (no conmutada) puedes probar a poner condensadores cerámicos de 100 nF (por ejemplo) en paralelo con cada diodo para evitar el ruido generado por los picos de recuperación de estos. Ese mismo problema de ruidos me pasaba con un transmisor AM y así lo solucioné.

Saludos.


----------



## ordangg (Jun 11, 2011)

alguien me puede explicar de la antena  no se *QU*e antena poner y como diseñar las bobinas soy nuevo en esto ya tengo pcb


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola, lo mejor es una antena dipolo abierto, hay muchisimo material en ''San Google''. Publica que transmisor es el que armas (porque no especificaste cual es, hay uno de SmarKits y otro que es de Kiryakos Kontakos que esta tambien explicado en el foro, los cuales ambos son de 4W) y te diré las medidas de las bobinas.

Saludos


----------



## ordangg (Jun 12, 2011)

ps es eso  el  transmisor de 4w de SmarKits q tiene 5 bobinas y tampoco se q numero de  alambre es


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 12, 2011)

el alambre puede ser el empleado en transformadores de alguna radio fm/am vieja que sea de mediano tamaño (desembobinandolo por supuesto), no es critico su grosor. mientras no sea tan delgado el alambre, no tendras problemas, algun alambre que tenga un grosor cercano a 1mm es el mejor para poder trabajar.

Traduciendo un poco (ya que todo estaba en griego), estos son los valores.

L1: 4 espiras, 5,5mm diametro.
L2: 6 espiras, 5,5mm diametro.
L3: 3 espiras, 5,5mm diametro.
L4: 1/2 vuelta, 5,5mm diametro aprox (ésta bobina está hecha sobre el circuito impreso, pero es mejor hecha con alambre)
L5: 5 vueltas, 7,5mm diametro.
RFC: VK200 (es un choque de RF de 6 agujeros, se le hacen todas las vueltas con alambre de telefono desnudo a traves de él) El VK200 debe quedar así:







Espero que te sirva, pero de que ese transmisor de 4 watts, lo veo bastante lejos, y no es por desilucionar. A lo más sacarás (útiles) 2.5W usando el 2n3553.


----------



## ordangg (Jun 13, 2011)

osea quieres decir q no llega afuncionar bien,, masomenos cuanta distancia estamos hablando


----------



## tiago (Jun 13, 2011)

Hambert dijo:


> Bueno, puse la antena en el techo y jugando con los trimmers logré que el ojo mágico de una vieja radio RCA que tengo se disparara!
> 
> No puedo lograr calibrarlo al 100%, es muy complicado. Cuando acerco el destornillador o cualquier otra herramienta a cualquier trimmer se va totalmente de sintonía y es imposible encontrar el punto justo. ¿Alguna idea sobre como evitar este efecto?
> 
> Gracias, salu2!



Para los retocar los trimmer se utilizan los llamados ajustadores que son basicamente pequeños útiles con aspecto de destornillador y de punta no metálica, por ejemplo de plastico duro, yo utilizo unos que son de punta de porcelana, como el de la foto. Nunca ajustaras un trimmer ni una bobina con instrumental metalico.

Saludos.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola tiago conoces alguna casa donde los pueda conseguir ya que aquí solo consigo ajustadores de plástico y ya estoy cansado de sacarle punta jajajaa


----------



## tiago (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola Gabriel. Por supuesto en San Ebay:  "ceramic screwdriver"

Yo tambien me harté de los de plástico que se rompen con facilidad, y si el trimmer calienta un poco se derriten sin remedio.

Estos son algo mas caros pero te aseguro que son para siempre.         ...Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 13, 2011)

ordangg dijo:


> osea quieres decir q no llega afuncionar bien,, masomenos cuanta distancia estamos hablando



O sea no hablamos de que no vaya a funcionar bien, pero el rendimiento que saca el 2N3553 es de solo 2.5 Watts promedio, tal vez, a lo más (y con 16V en el circuito) se logren 3 Watts.

En cuanto a la distancia, yo logré con 1 Watt sacar unos 5KM claros desde un cerro, y con 3 Watts supongo que seran unos 7km... tal vez mas, tal vez menos... no es una distancia segura. Todo depende de la topografía del terreno en que quieras transmitir.


----------



## ordangg (Jun 14, 2011)

quisiera saber tambien  de los transistores  no ay para comprar  y con tipos los puedo remplazar 

el 2n2219 NPN Y EL 2n3553 NPN


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 14, 2011)

yo por lo menos en una ciudad cercana encuentro los 2n2219... puedes reemplazar el 2n2219 por el 2n4427 / 2n3866 y el 2n3553 por el SD1127 / MRF237.


----------



## ordangg (Jun 18, 2011)

tienes el circuito impreso en pdf para poder imprimir la bobina oe el programa donde se diseño el transmisor

perdon era el circuito del transmisor si tienes el pcb impreso en pdf oe el programa donde tu lo hiciste


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 18, 2011)

No lo tengo, ni tampoco lo he armado; pero es mejor que tu lo diseñes en un PCB con rotulador, fijate en el esquematico y vas diseñando en la placa las pistas (no confio en el metodo de la plancha para hacer pcb, es mas, no me han salido y por gusto propio de darle mas estilo a mis placas lo hago con rotulador. 100% de perfeccion)

La bobina no es necesario que sea en la PCB, se puede facilmente hacer con media vuelta de alambre esmaltado magnetico, como te dije arriba, o si no, omitirla.


----------



## ordangg (Jun 21, 2011)

pero se puede remplazar el 2n3553  tambien poor el 2n4427,, bueno eso es lo que averigue en internet  y lo tu dijistes  el sd1127/mrf237 no lo ey encontrado para comprar  quisiera saber  si ay otro transistor aparte de esos


----------



## vlayo (Abr 14, 2012)

como estan amigos del foro tengo una duda es real los 4 vatios porque hasta donde se y disculpen mi ignorancia el 2n3553 es un transistor de 2.5 vatios?
no se si se pueda reeplazar por un 2n3924 o un MRF237 que son de 4 vatios.


----------



## Hambert (May 11, 2013)

Hola, revivo el tema pra ver si me pueden ayudar.

Cambié el 2N3553 de la etapa final por el 2N3924 ya que pensaba que el transmisor no funcionaba porque estaba quemado. Resulta que utilizando esta carga fantasma + medidor de potencia (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm) no le puedo sacar más de 1.80V en el tester, lo que sería según esa web 0.065W!!! No mejoro para nada con respecto al 2N3553,  y esta vez estoy usando un disipador correcto y la carga fantasma con 8 resistores de 5W configurados a 50ohm. No lo he probado con la antena aún, vale la pena? puede que la carga fantasma esté funcionando mal? La hFE del transistor nuevo está OK y parece entibiarse, los transistores de la etapa osciladora y la primera amplicadora tambièn se calientan.

Ya este circuito me tiene totalmente decepcionado... Con todo el esfuerzo que le puse 

Alguna idea?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 12, 2013)

Amigo desconozco el circuito amplif. de R.F. que utilizas, pero como has realizado el ajuste entre etapas?.


----------



## Hambert (May 12, 2013)

Hola Gudino. No uso ningún amplificador aparte, simplemente el transmisor que puedes encontrar en la primera página de este hilo. Se ajusta con todos los capacitores variables que posee, en mi caso los únicos que pude conseguir son de este tipo:






Aquí una foto de mi PCB:



Y aquí una del circuito:






Si hace falta puedo sacar actualzadas con más resolución. No me gustó mucho como quedaron las pistas porque eran muy pequeñas algunas, pero las probé con el tester y estaban bien.

Lo alimento con una fuente regulada con LM317 a 13.5v. El archivo con el circuito en protel lo pueden bajar de esta web, sobre el final de la página donde se presenta un diseño con mixer de entrada:

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 12, 2013)

Hola Hambert como estas me gustaría ayudarte, pero hay que tener en cuenta que pueden haber varias posibilidades de que el circuito que has armado no funcione correctamente, lo primero que haría es verificar que todos los trimers tengan el valor correcto ya que  pueden encontrarse trimers del mismo color pero con diferentes capacidades, esto no te va a dejar ajustar las impedancias entre etapas,también deberíamos asegurarnos de elegir la portadora y no algún armónico, esto podría ser causa de baja potencia, deberías chequear si TR2 da la suficiente señal para excitar correctamente a TR3, otra cosa a tener en cuenta por lo menos para mi seria el blindar el TX para evitar que las distintas etapas interactuen entre si, por otro lado la formula de la pagina de pablin no es  correcta mira este link http://lu3xae.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/el-watimetro.html.

saludos y suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## Hambert (May 12, 2013)

¡Muchas gracias Gabriel! Ahora mismo lo que voy a hacer es rehacer la PCB y chequear todos los componentes y sus pistas y valores.

Con las correcciones de esa web aún así me da muy bajo el voltage, mido 1.80v y si lo multiplico por 2 y le agrego la caida de potencial del diodo igual no llego a los más de 10 que tendría que dar, asi que descarto que sea problema del medidor de pablin.

Por otro lado, ¿como hago para checkear la señal de TR2? Mi equipamiento es poco más que un multímetro, pero estoy planeando comenzar a comprar equipamiento como osciloscopio y medidores de campo para futuros proyectos.

Tengo que sacar este adelante, no puede quedar asi 

Un saludo y gracias!!


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 12, 2013)

Hambert para medir la señal que entrega TR2 lo haría de la siguiente manera desmontaría toda la etapa de TR3 y colocaría el medidor que has armado y ajustaría hasta tener unos 2 Vp aproximadamente tambien podrías usar la siguiente sonda http://lu3dy.org.ar/articulos/lw3dyl/novicio/image017.png , por otro lado según el datasheet del 2n3924 que estas usando necesita 250mW para entregar 4W a 100 Mhz, 250mW son aproximadamente 3,56 Vpp sobre una carga de 50 ohm aca me surgió una duda los transistores están funcionando correctamente?

PD: en el caso de los watimetros con diodo hay que tener en cuenta que nos muestra el Vp osea la mitad del Vpp.


----------



## Hambert (May 12, 2013)

Antes del 2N3924 usaba el 2N3553 y me pasaba lo mismo, muy baja potencia, pero mucho menos que la que entrega ahora y no calentaba en absoluto. Lo desoldé y todas las resistencias entre pines me daban infinitas así como la hFE, por eso lo reemplacé por el 2N3924 que si es de 4W y este mide bien la hFE y se entibia (no llega a calentarse demasiado, le puse también un disipador adecuado).

TR1 y TR2 no se como estarán, ahora cuando pase todo a la PCB nueva los mido. Se hace como cualquier transistor, midiendo las resistencias entre pines y el hFE con el multimetor no? Lo cierto es que TR2 se calienta mucho luego un tiempo de operacion y el oscilador TR1 creo que anda bien porque soy capaz de encontrar la frecuencia en la radio.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 12, 2013)

Yo retiraría TR2 y verificaría que este bien como lo vienes haciendo si esta todo correcto me concentraría en los trimers C8, L2, C9, C10 y L4  tal vez no sean los correctos, esto puede provocar que caliente ese transistor por no adaptar bien la impedancia de una etapa con la otra, saludos


----------



## duflos (Sep 11, 2017)

Compañeros , me pueden aclarar cuál es la resistencia que lleva  las vueltas de alambre porque no termino de entender a cuál se hace referencia , así como lo armé sólo me llega a 900 metro pero el mrf237 ni intibia para nada , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 12, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Compañeros , me pueden aclarar cuál es la resistencia que lleva  las vueltas de alambre porque no termino de entender a cuál se hace referencia , así como lo armé sólo me llega a 900 metro pero el mrf237 ni intibia para nada , desde ya muchas gracias



RFC1 y RFC3... puedes usar un choque premontado VK200 o bien la resistencia con el hilo de cobre como han dicho antes.


----------



## duflos (Sep 13, 2017)

Parece que va mejorando me marca 2.5 w el aparato , una pregunta tengo un mrf150 se le podrá agregarle un lineal usando el mismo? Como para darle más potencia  , si alguien tiene el diagrama se lo agradecería saludos y muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Parece que va mejorando me marca 2.5 w el aparato , una pregunta tengo un mrf150 se le podrá agregarle un lineal usando el mismo? Como para darle más potencia  , si alguien tiene el diagrama se lo agradecería saludos y muchas gracias por todo


Hola a todos , caro Don duflos puedes armar un lineal basado en lo circuito de testes proposto por lo fabricante , pero reayustando los valores de los capacitores y inductores de los circuitos de adaptación de entrada y salida para andar en 100Mhz.
Con 2,5W en la entrada es perfectamente possible sacar 50W en la salida!.
Dejo aca la hoja de datos técnicos del MRF150 para analise y apreciación.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

